# Job Opportunities?



## jjarden (May 1, 2011)

Hello, I'm hoping someone can provide some insight and advice. I'm an EMPLOYED American living and working in California and looking for new opportunities as a Director or VP of Training & Organizational Development for a large US or UK company with offices in Asia.

1) Which Asian country would have the most and best opportunities of this kind? China? Hong Kong? Singapore? Thailand? Philippines?

2) Do you know of any open positions?

Thank You![/QUOTE]


----------

